
/r/economics   FAQ: Basic Income - nabla9
https://www.reddit.com/r/Economics/wiki/faq_basicincome
======
nabla9
The link at the bottom from one of the bureau members is also good read:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/badeconomics/comments/2twaoe/is_a_b...](https://www.reddit.com/r/badeconomics/comments/2twaoe/is_a_basic_income_badeconomics_no_not_really_but/)

~~~
rijoja
Yeah it's good to read arguments against Basic Income, however I still find it
a really good idea.

The tricky part is to calculate the actual amount, guess wrong on this number
and the state could spiral into economic chaos in no time. Surely it'll
stabilize but if the number is accurately predicted, the transition could go
by theoretically unnoticed.

